# Dexa Scan (77080) Dx Denials



## mrosbun (Mar 26, 2015)

I am a coder in KY and have started getting @ mid February, medical necessity denials from Medicare when billing my dexa scans. We perform & read the scan.  I have used v45.77 (total hysterectomy) as my Dx.  This used to pay.  I have looked under the LCD's & NCD's and am assuming that it is no longer payable.  

Any recomendations?

Dexafused


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 26, 2015)

What is the reason for the scan, hysterectomy status is not a medical necessity for a dexa scan


----------



## mrosbun (Mar 27, 2015)

*Dexascan*

Hold on and wait for this....The dr gave the dx 401.9 (hypertension).  Which I know that I cannot use.  The hysterectomy was the only thing close that I could come up with.  There isn't anything else 

Dexafused


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 27, 2015)

Why did he order the dexa?  If it was for screening then you will need to use screening v code and it will be patient responsibility


----------



## marymessina1998@yahoo.com (Mar 27, 2015)

Most of the LCD'S for the dexa scans have to have dx codes such as osteoporisis, or osteopenia, or menopausal condtions.. I have never seen hypertension on the LCD. The codes are pretty limited to what is covered.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 30, 2015)

mrosbun said:


> Hold on and wait for this....The dr gave the dx 401.9 (hypertension).  Which I know that I cannot use.  The hysterectomy was the only thing close that I could come up with.  There isn't anything else
> 
> Dexafused



For dexa we can code osteoporisis, osteopenia, or menopausal condtions if not documentation for those condition than we can code screening (V82.81) as primary diagnosis.


----------

